
Scheele’s Green, the Color of Fake Foliage and Death (2018) - ot
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/05/02/scheeles-green-the-color-of-fake-foliage-and-death/
======
noxToken
Just a heads up, there is a NSFW medical image from a 19th century textbook
about lesions caused from arsenic that includes an image of a scrotum and the
shaft of a penis.

~~~
otabdeveloper4

        *gasp*!

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Yeah, it's funny until your 60-year-old conservative boss glances at your
monitor and fires you.

NSFW warnings aren't about prudery, they're about protecting people from
prudery.

~~~
mowveers
I appreciate the warning too but for an other reason, looking at pictures of
something like lesions is very upsetting to me. I am not happy of it, but it
is real.

